

How to automatically and professionally remove photo backgrounds - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_automatically_and_professionally_remove_photo_backgrounds

======
orlyb
Professionally remove the background from your image with Cloudinary's Remove-
The-Background editing add-on. Image editing is done by a team of
professionals to ensure accurate background removal. The image editing process
is automatically initiated while uploading images to the cloud using an API.
Sample code included for Ruby, PHP, Node.js, .Net and more.

